# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Клубная беседка >  Реквизит для праздников. Даром или обмен

## angel18

Уважаемые коллеги. Наверняка после спектаклей и выступлений у вас остается невостребованнный реквизит, который  выбросить жалко и продать задорого - рука не поднимается. Поэтому предлагаю открыть тему обмена - барахолки. Вот лично у меня  три
карнавальный костюма лежат , без дела. Могу продать за чисто символическую сумму  или обменяю на другие карнавальные костюмы

Джемпер "Медведь", для аниматоров- 600 руб (44-46 размер)

https://wampi.ru/image/mFvM7

https://wampi.ru/image/mF3Hs

https://wampi.ru/image/mFFRY

Карнавальный костюм индейца (на 3-5 лет) -250 руб

https://wampi.ru/image/mFEtI

https://wampi.ru/image/mFaMJ

Карнавальный костюм Красной шапочки  ( на 5 лет) 250 руб

https://wampi.ru/image/mFsox

https://wampi.ru/image/mFqTr

https://wampi.ru/image/mFBkn

----------

Lusi75 (03.02.2017)

----------

